# Halloween Goal Game!!!



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

OK, so maybe nobody will be up for this, but I'll happily play by myself if necessary. It's not like that's a rare thing for me, :lol!

The game is to do as many of the social challenges on the list below as you can by the end of Halloween (10/31). Call them little exposure experiments, and feel free to make predictions about what you think will happen before doing each step. Then, afterwards, you can compare reality to what you thought it would be like. All you _have_ to do though is complete them though!

I tried to make the goals range in difficulty, so that everyone can probably succeed with some of them, while it will be harder to do them all. :lol

I have a strong suspicion that I'll be the only one playing, but that's ok. I don't think I'll complete all of them, and maybe someone will surprise me by doing a few of these challenges as well. It could be a lot of fun if multiple people participate and share their stories along the way!!

OK, here's the list.......................................................

1. __ Maintain eye contact with someone you don't know for over two seconds ("one-one-thousand, two-one-thousand..."). If they break eye contact too early, it doesn't count.
2. __ Smile at a stranger you deem attractive or pleasant.
3. __ Say a greeting "hello/hey/good morning/etc" to at least 5 people in one day.
4. __ Eat in a public place, in sight of others.
5. __ Take a short walk in a crowded area.
6. __ Take a short walk without combing/grooming your hair (can be combined with the above challenge) in sight of others.
7. __ Compliment a stranger.
8. __ Compliment a stranger's pet (again, possible to be combined with other goals).
9. __ When out to buy a product or food item, ask a question about the product/food before buying (a question you wouldn't ask normally).
10. __ Ask three strangers for the time in one 24-hour period (not necessarily all in one day... 24-hours). 
11. __ Hum loudly within earshot of someone you don't know.
12. __ Whistle within earshot of someone you don't know.
13. __ Yawn loudly within earshot of someone you don't know.
14. __ Ask a stranger for directions.
15. __ Don't avoid answering any phone calls until the end of Halloween due to anxiety (if no calls, or none when you're available/home, you've already won, haha).
16. __ Find someone wearing a Halloween costume, and say it's scary/funny/spooky/etc (comment on it, basically).
17. __ Ask a stranger if he/she has change for a dollar.
18. __ Talk to someone who you don't usually contact (sibling, friend, etc.).
19. __ Spill something or drop something in the presence of multiple strangers.
20. __ Tell someone you've never told before about your experience with social anxiety.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

OK, I'm off to a nice start.

I've done 5, 6, 8, and 13! 

20% done right off the bat!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

That list is exhaustive, I accept defeat (jk).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I did 3 and 4 today.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

I've done the following...

1. __ Maintain eye contact with someone you don't know for over two seconds ("one-one-thousand, two-one-thousand..."). 
3. __ Say a greeting "hello/hey/good morning/etc" to at least 5 people in one day.
4. __ Eat in a public place, in sight of others.
5. __ Take a short walk in a crowded area.
6. __ Take a short walk without combing/grooming your hair (can be combined with the above challenge) in sight of others.
7. __ Compliment a stranger.
8. __ Compliment a stranger's pet (again, possible to be combined with other goals).
9. __ When out to buy a product or food item, ask a question about the product/food before buying. 
I'm counting this even though I didn't ask a question. I was at the grocery store yesterday looking at the tomatoes. A guy was waiting for me to get out of his way. I was getting frustrated because the tomatoes were either hard or squishy - couldn't find a happy medium. So, I turn to the guy and say, "These tomatoes suck!" He laughed and said something about hard to find good produce. 
13. __ Yawn loudly within earshot of someone you don't know.
16. __ Find someone wearing a Halloween costume, and say it's scary/funny/spooky/etc (comment on it, basically).
19. __ Spill something or drop something in the presence of multiple strangers.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Very nice, Jocelyn! What did you do for compliment a stranger? That one is going to be difficult for me.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Your list is cute, but not attainable.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to do them all, but I will try to get in as many as I can (still 13 to go).

Do you think you could attempt any of them, even if you'd rather not keep track of what you do?


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

ardrum said:


> What did you do for compliment a stranger?


I told a security guard that her hair looked cute. 

I've been trying to do this every once in awhile anyway and I'm finding this one a little easier all the time.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Jocelyn said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > What did you do for compliment a stranger?
> ...


Ahh, good one. I'm still trying to plan what my compliment will be.

The fact that it's more difficult for me than most tasks is revealing though... as if people would get mad at me for complimenting them and continuing on.

The whistling and humming tasks are going to be tough as well, as silly as that sounds.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I think the problem for me is that I don't leave the hosue unless I have to lol.

I would try some of these otherwise. 

I mean, I don't have to go to the grocery store or anything. I just attend school.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm definitely not going to get all of these done by the end of Halloween. I still have those 13 to go!! LOL! 

Even if I don't get them done in time, I'd like to still continue with trying to complete the list. Others are free to do the same, or at least see how many they can make themselves do.

It can be quite the rush to make yourself do these things!!!


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

11. __ Hum loudly within earshot of someone you don't know.
I took it to another level - I sang (like a fool) in a store and in a parking lot. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice, Jocelyn!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

this is a good idea... i may attempt a couple tomorrow.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

I decide to do a couple of these over the past week:

1. __ Maintain eye contact with someone you don't know for over two seconds ("one-one-thousand, two-one-thousand..."). If they break eye contact too early, it doesn't count.
3. __ Say a greeting "hello/hey/good morning/etc" to at least 5 people in one day.
4. __ Eat in a public place, in sight of others.
5. __ Take a short walk in a crowded area.
7. __ Compliment a stranger.
9. __ When out to buy a product or food item, ask a question about the product/food before buying (a question you wouldn't ask normally).
11. __ Hum loudly within earshot of someone you don't know.

12. __ Whistle within earshot of someone you don't know.
I don't know to whistle but did make some other noise that catches attention. I was with a friend and he taught me how to make this weird noise with a blade of grass.So I gave it a try, and I guess I blew to hard because the noise made a crowd across from us look around, trying to figure out where the sound came from. 

13. __ Yawn loudly within earshot of someone you don't know.
17. __ Ask a stranger if he/she has change for a dollar.
18. __ Talk to someone who you don't usually contact (sibling, friend, etc.).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nice, su0iruc!


----------

